# Patrick Swayze



## TT-L (Dec 4, 2007)

Patrick Swayze has been approached by film directors to shot a re-make of dirty dancing...

Hes declined the offer, but has stated he will be happy to re-make Ghost in a few weeks..


----------



## chappers51 (Feb 12, 2007)

thats bad


----------



## chappers51 (Feb 12, 2007)

thats bad


----------



## chappers51 (Feb 12, 2007)

thats bad


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Thats 3Bad :roll: :lol:


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

It's just not funny :roll: 
Those that have loved ones or friends affected by Cancer will know what I mean :evil:


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

markTT225 said:


> It's just not funny :roll:
> Those that have loved ones or friends affected by Cancer will know what I mean :evil:


Real bad raste having lost my mam to cancer its just not funny


----------

